# Teen from South Mississippi looking for anything.



## Ras2248 (Sep 8, 2011)

I live in the Long Beach/Gulfport area but I'm willing to go as far as New Orleans, Mobile, or Hattiesburg for a support group.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

You're from the Gulf Coast? Interesting.


----------



## Ras2248 (Sep 8, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> You're from the Gulf Coast? Interesting.


 Yes I am. Are you from around here?


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

No, I stay up north about an hour way from the Jackson area. But I'm in Baton Rouge at the moment.


----------



## Ras2248 (Sep 8, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> No, I stay up north about an hour way from the Jackson area. But I'm in Baton Rouge at the moment.


 Ah so your from Mississippi too? I honestly can't wait to get out of here and see the rest of the world...


----------



## BellasLullaby (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm live close to mobile, al


----------



## Ras2248 (Sep 8, 2011)

BellasLullaby said:


> I'm live close to mobile, al


 My best friend lives in Mobile. What town do you live in?


----------



## Kclayne (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm new and just joined. I'm from Hattiesburg.


----------

